# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  commzero-3.601-Fix. 9/05/11

## Shamseldeen Victory

commzero-3.601-Fix. 9/05/11  *commzero-3.601-Fix. 9/05/11 
FIX SPD FLASH BUG 
Firmware1.53 new 
ADD MSTAR 8533c*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

*جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم*

----------

